# helibactor pylori



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

I was tested for this last week got my results back today and the test was negative, so at least i dont have this (thanks god) im very impressed with the prevacid its working wonders


----------



## 14371 (May 19, 2005)

Hi,I'm convinced I have this! I have been a on a large dose of previcid60 mg day) and I still can't find any relief!Has anyone know of a false negative?? My blood work last fall said no. I have recently started antibotics for a cold/ infection and since taking antibiotics my gerd has literlly dissapeared!!~My cold is still going strong.







MY DR. hasa repeatly asked me about this infection and I saidhis test said no ( he forgot)I am excited and scared.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome gbp







i thought i had this too but blood results say no.


----------

